# Dorcy 145 Lumen Rebel 3aaa



## fishx65 (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone give this one a try yet? Dorcy just sent me an e-mail about this one. I have an older Dorcy Super One Watt headlamp that I really like because of the electronic switch and beam pattern. Dorcy seems to be pretty close with their lumen ratings so I'm thinking that this one might be worth a shot. Has anyone seen these in department stores yet?
https://www.dorcydirect.com/p-25-41-2098-145-lumens-led-headlamp-with-3-aaa-batteries.aspx


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a new Rebel model and there is one on the way to my mailbox!


----------



## Changchung (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, post some info and pics when you receive it...


----------



## Marduke (Mar 28, 2009)

Even if it is 145lm, it won't last long on 3xAAA.


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got it! So far it looks really nice. Being a CPF member, the first thing I did was take it apart. I'll post some results in a few days after I get to use it a little but here are a few observations for now:

1. Awesome smooth operating side switch.
2. This one has a huge solid aluminum heatsink that the Rebel sits on!!!
3. Plastic Smooth reflector and perfectly centered Rebel
4. Extremely nice warm tint
5. Looks like a very good mix between spot and flood 
6. O-rings for reflector and battery compartment
7. Low and High mode (No strobe or SOS:thumbsup

I'm gonna be comparing this one to a few other similar priced headlamps I have.
EOS, EOS Rebel, River Rock K2, River Rock 2-123 Cree, Brinkman 3aaa Cree, Coleman 3aaa Cree and Dorcy Super One Watt Lux.


----------



## zapper (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd really like to hear how the beam compares to the Coleman 3aaa Cree XR-E. I just bought the Coleman and dismissed it quickly until I did a quick runtime test on high and actually used it at night and compared to a few others. I am really liking the Coleman although I still think it costs too much and it's $5 less than the Dorcy. Looking forward to your review and hopefully pictures.
Thanks!


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm gonna take this new Dorcy up to my cabin for about 7 days starting this weekend to do a little night fishing and hiking. It's been running on high for the last 29 hours on a fresh set of Energizer Alkalines and still has useable light. It stayed at full brightness for about 1:35 when I first started the test and has been dimming very slowly over the last 29 hours. It almost seemed to level out for about 12 hours. I only use rechargeables in my lights so I'm testing Alks just for the heck of it. The Dorcy Rebel and the River Rock 6 volt Cree are the brightest of the bunch. The Dorcy has the best tint and beam pattern of any of them IMO. I spend a ton of time in the woods so a nice warm tint is very important to me. The Dorcy's tint is just perfect! The reason I wanted to try this Dorcy so bad was because of the switch on my first Dorcy. It's really easy to operate quickly and gloves are not a problem at all. The only weak spot I see is with the angle adjustment method. It uses those little grooves in the plastic and makes a lot of noise. Not a big deal as far as durability goes because the one I've had for about 5 years still works fine.
If your interested in this headlamp, I would purchase it right from Dorcydirect.com because the older model is still out there and looks identical. It is very easy to see the Rebel but I don't think this new one is on store shelves yet. Dorcydirect sells it right now for just under $25.00 with free shipping. Gotta use the discount code "SPRING". I'll post some more thoughts in about a week after my Northern adventure. I'm also looking forward to blinding a few deer with my new 220 lumen Dorcy's!!!

FishX


----------



## fishx65 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got back from the northern woods and spent a lot of hours with this headlamp wrapped around my skull. Not gonna post a big long report but I will say that this new Dorcy is AWESOME!!! It's, by far, my new favorite! Also, the Dorcy 220 Lumen handheld XRE ROCKED!!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 9, 2009)

I swear I went back and reread your posts but I still somehow missed what you are talking about when you mention the "220 lumen Dorcy." Are my eyes really that bad, because I thought you were talking about a 145 lumen headlamp?


----------



## fishx65 (Apr 9, 2009)

wacbzz said:


> I swear I went back and reread your posts but I still somehow missed what you are talking about when you mention the "220 lumen Dorcy." Are my eyes really that bad, because I thought you were talking about a 145 lumen headlamp?


 
Your eyes are good!!!The 220 lumen is a Dorcy handheld XRE thrower. I took the 145 lumen headlamp and the 220 lumen handheld into the north woods with me. Did a quick edit to my previous post.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

Anyone know where to get one in australia? Docey direct don't ship overseas.


----------



## Woods Walker (May 2, 2009)

I was looking over the link but could not see if this headlamp has a low and med setting?


----------



## fishx65 (May 3, 2009)

It has high and low but there is not much of a difference between the two. A lower low would have been much better.


----------



## grandpanda (Aug 11, 2009)

Any more experience with the Dorcy? How is the workmanship? I just got an PT EOS 50 lumens, which feels quite plasticy. I wonder if the alumium Dorcy is more sturdy then the EOS. Thanks.



fishx65 said:


> Anyone give this one a try yet? Dorcy just sent me an e-mail about this one. I have an older Dorcy Super One Watt headlamp that I really like because of the electronic switch and beam pattern. Dorcy seems to be pretty close with their lumen ratings so I'm thinking that this one might be worth a shot. Has anyone seen these in department stores yet?
> https://www.dorcydirect.com/p-25-41-2098-145-lumens-led-headlamp-with-3-aaa-batteries.aspx


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 13, 2009)

grandpanda said:


> Any more experience with the Dorcy? How is the workmanship? I just got an PT EOS 50 lumens, which feels quite plasticy. I wonder if the alumium Dorcy is more sturdy then the EOS. Thanks.


 
The body of the Dorcy 145 is plastic like the EOS. Been using the Dorcy all summer and it's proven to be an awesome headlamp. Even though your new EOS is plastic, I would not worry about durability. My original EOS lasted about 4 years before the switch broke but the plastic body was still in great shape. PT sent me a brand new one free of charge!


----------



## grandpanda (Aug 14, 2009)

Really, on Amazon and Dorcy's website, it says:


Aluminum construction
and:
....The headlight is constructed of aluminum and it has a side mounted push button switch for greater ease of use. 
....

Thanks for the feedback. One more noobie question, the EOS is rated waterproof up to 1m. Can I use it for snorkeling?




fishx65 said:


> The body of the Dorcy 145 is plastic like the EOS. Been using the Dorcy all summer and it's proven to be an awesome headlamp. Even though your new EOS is plastic, I would not worry about durability. My original EOS lasted about 4 years before the switch broke but the plastic body was still in great shape. PT sent me a brand new one free of charge!


----------



## jayb79 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you tell me what the battery holder looks like? Would it be possible to put a lithium 18650 in it? Alot of the Dorcy lights use battery holders that have both power connections on one end.


----------



## fishx65 (Oct 29, 2009)

Was at Sears today picking up some tools and noticed that they now carry this 145 lumen rebel headlamp. It was $29.99 and the body was available in several colors. I think I saw red, green and blue. I still love this headlamp and it gets a lot of use.


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 3, 2009)

Dorcy Direcy is out of stock on this headlight. Never liked the form factor of these types lights, to heavy and bulky for me. Prefer remote battery pack.


----------



## Magnumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazon has a few in stock, but only in the white casing color. that looks a bit ugly IMO no wonder those haven't sold out yet! the Dorcy site says "OUT OF STOCK UNTIL 11-15-09"


----------



## drmax (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, I had a dorcy 45 lumen headlamp that the adj. mech. hinges broke off. I used it heavily working on aircraft and need a replacement asap. Was wondering, what is this rebel 80 bulb? Is it a new type bulb?
I was aiming towards a 3 watt type headlamp, however it appears that all of these have a remote battery pack which will not work for me. Thx for the help.


----------

